# On Tap @ Harts



## ///

Hiya

Well we are open now, so will update this thread for any beer rotations.

New Beers on Tap

* Schwartz Pils
* Red Oak Honey Ale

Fri 9th of April - Doc's Gose. 2 kegs only, I believe a rampaging Di Data State Manager is bringing the whole office down for a sample, so you had better get in early!

Currently on tap

Rocks 1809 Pale
Rocks Cribbs Porter
Rocks Byrnes Red Ale
Rocks Sail and Mermain Bitter
LC Pipsqueak Cider
Paddys Pils
Stone and Wood Draught
Potters Kolsch (as soon as the delivery arrives that is, you thirst buggars)
Murrays Whale Ale
5 Islands Wit

Scotty


----------



## Doc

/// said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well we are open now, so will update this thread for any beer rotations.
> 
> New Beers on Tap
> 
> * Schwartz Pils
> * Red Oak Honey Ale
> 
> Fri 9th of April - Doc's Gose. 2 kegs only, I believe a rampaging Di Data State Manager is bringing the whole office down for a sample, so you had better get in early!
> 
> Currently on tap
> 
> Rocks 1809 Pale
> Rocks Cribbs Porter
> Rocks Byrnes Red Ale
> Rocks Sail and Mermain Bitter
> LC Pipsqueak Cider
> Paddys Pils
> Stone and Wood Draught
> Potters Kolsch (as soon as the delivery arrives that is, you thirst buggars)
> Murrays Whale Ale
> 5 Islands Wit
> 
> Scotty



Looking forward to Friday week 

Doc


----------



## syd_03

Heading in tonight if anyone wishes to join.


----------



## Josh

syd_03 said:


> Heading in tonight if anyone wishes to join.


I might head in to celebrate the Eels win tongiht. The line up looks fantastic Scotty.


----------



## hewy

Just tried the pale ale and the Sail and Mermain.

Great beers.

Could have a big session on either!

Looking forward to trying the rest of the menu next time I am in the city :-D


----------



## eric8

Josh said:


> I might head in to celebrate the Eels win tongiht. The line up looks fantastic Scotty.


Baaaaahahahahahahahahahaha, sounds like you have already had a few Josh. They are going to draw with the Tigers tonight mate.


----------



## ///

hewy said:


> Just tried the pale ale and the Sail and Mermain.
> 
> Great beers.
> 
> Could have a big session on either!
> 
> Looking forward to trying the rest of the menu next time I am in the city :-D



Mate, I was the guy smelling of stale beer collecting the odd glass and looking confused, should have said hello.

Glad you enjoyed.

Scotty


----------



## MCT

Perhaps Appin Ale as well Scotty?


----------



## ///

MCT said:


> Perhaps Appin Ale as well Scotty?



Its in the works, will be good to Al's beer on, he has come along way. Will be in about 8 weeks or so.

Scotty


----------



## ///

Kegs lined up for Doc's Gose this Friday the 9th of April.

Schwartz Diggers salute coming on before Anzac Day ... last year it was this was tops beer!


----------



## mikem108

Any IPA's on the horizon?


----------



## Weizguy

I plan to be there for the launch of the Gose.
I heard that it may not be sour enough for me. :lol:

Also look forward to stories of the near-impossible brew day, Doc.

See youse all then! B)


----------



## Muggus

I'm in Sydney this weekend, so I might as well head out to the city and check out this Gose. Sounds like an interesting drop!


----------



## bluedoors

I'll be there Friday to check out the Gose. Should be a good night.


----------



## syd_03

Muggus said:


> I'm in Sydney this weekend, so I might as well head out to the city and check out this Gose. Sounds like an interesting drop!


I'll be at Harts on saturday from 5pm for Haley's Birthday drinks Mike. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Muggus

syd_03 said:


> I'll be at Harts on saturday from 5pm for Haley's Birthday drinks Mike. Hope to see you there.


Nah sorry Jas, i've got a friends 21st that night (yep, I have young friends), where i'll be carving a big hole in a keg of ginger beer instead.
I'll trying and leave some Gose for you!


----------



## sah

Nice line up Scotty! Congrats on getting it all going.

Doc, well done on the Gose too!

I'll plan a trip soon.

regards,
Scott


----------



## syd_03

Muggus said:


> Nah sorry Jas, i've got a friends 21st that night (yep, I have young friends), where i'll be carving a big hole in a keg of ginger beer instead.
> I'll trying and leave some Gose for you!


All good, I went to an 18th last month and a 50th last week haha.

You'd better :angry:


----------



## Doc

Todays the day brewers.
Doc's Gose on tap from 4pm at Harts.
Get there and join me in a quiet pint, followed by a bunch of noisy ones.
2 x 50 L kegs only, that will move fast.

Doc


----------



## Plastic Man

Scotty

Well done. Will drop in with some mates next few weeks.

Any news on the hand pump/s ???

cheers - PM


----------



## ///

Jesus - you had to be quick. First keg took 51 minutes to blow, the 2nd less than that.

Seems Doc and I may have to do that again ... !!!


----------



## Muggus

2 kegs before 6pm! Goddammit!
Was 15 minutes too late to try the Gose.
Oh well. Enjoyed a few pints of good Aussie micros with some random AHB's anyway. And lived to tell the tale...


----------



## ///

Pity they could not wait for Docs Beer in the SMH ... Indie Beer in Sydney


----------



## Doc

/// said:


> Jesus - you had to be quick. First keg took 51 minutes to blow, the 2nd less than that.
> 
> Seems Doc and I may have to do that again ... !!!



Oh, I don't know. Was pretty challenging getting it right the first time. 

Doc


----------



## Josh

If you blinked...


----------



## petesbrew

After walking up from chinatown, my workmate and I gave this one 2 thumbs up for thirst-quenching-ness.
edit: was just chatting with him and we reckon the saltiness and mid-strength makes this the beer equivalent of Gatorade!

Bloody awesome, Doc & well done Scotty for putting this on. (And the other beers were great too) Stone and Wood draught was fantastic.


----------



## mje1980

/// said:


> Pity they could not wait for Docs Beer in the SMH ... Indie Beer in Sydney




I saw that article scotty, well put, there are people who WILL pay for great beers. 

BTW, i hope you don't turn into a media tart now, we won't see you on dancing with the stars will we? hehe


----------



## joshuahardie

Got there at 3.30pm just at the moment they tapped the first keg and got a wonderfully yeastie pint. Bloody nice drop. Sorry I could not hang around for more than a couple... T'was also good to catch up with Doc and Les.


----------



## Steve Lacey

/// said:


> Pity they could not wait for Docs Beer in the SMH ... Indie Beer in Sydney



Living a million miles away and having a great brewing group going here in Tokyo, I have been dipping into AHB less and less frequently and was not aware of this development in the long and fabulous career of Scotty the Magnifico. I do read the SMH on-line though and saw this article. Congratulations Scotty on the launch of a new venture. You deserve every success ... for sheer dogged persistence alone  Would love to hear more details when you have time to answer my PM (hint hint :lol: )


----------



## ///

Rumours have it Murray IPA may be in the cellar tomorrow ... I can confirm and I will not deny. IT will be on tap #6.

Cheers folks, a bit monstered between cutting fantastic beer out of 5IBC with AG and the beer at Harts and other work. Jesus (insert Espagnol)

Scotty


----------



## Sammus

I'll be there soon buddy. Tasting some of your porter at the moment and its fan-fucken-tastic


----------



## O'Henry

Scotty! Yeah baby! Brewed a beer today, was a pale ale. Kinda made it up as I went. Bredanos was there brewing a Porter at the same time. Miss you guys at 5IBC... 

Am really looking forward to coming back and trying your beers on the taps. Might even have to pop down for a brew day, if I can pull the time out of my arse. Back end of June/start of July (hopefully in time for the July spectapular).


----------



## joshuahardie

/// said:


> Rumours have it Murray IPA may be in the cellar tomorrow ...



Is that the Icon IIPA or a new beer altogether?


----------



## neonmeate

joshuahardie said:


> Is that the Icon IIPA or a new beer altogether?


 shawn's fault perhaps?


----------



## ///

Lets just say, we will soon be in Nirvana!


----------



## Barry

Will be there tomorrow with some work colleagues. Cant wait.


----------



## Hogan

Will be heading in to the big smoke tomorrow Scotty. What time do you open fridays? Do you expect that you will have any of that Murrays IPA left? Whats the Harts Pub phone number, the one on the web ((02) 9250 6022) seems to be faulty.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## ///

There will be a plenty! Nirvana will be on for a few weeks.

As per the PM, not sure on that number but have had incessant issues with IINet. I have to say I though Telstra's customer service was bad ... until I started to deal with IINet. One recomendation is never sign up with them, I have wasted 3.5 weeks with them and the intermittent phone issues, they just dont care.

Rant off ...


----------



## Hogan

/// said:


> There will be a plenty! Nirvana will be on for a few weeks.




Thanks Scotty. Will see you around lunch. Have sent you a PM with the details of how that phone number appeared on the web.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## ///

Hogan said:


> Thanks Scotty. Will see you around lunch. Have sent you a PM with the details of how that phone number appeared on the web.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



Ahh Hogues, apologies I was in the 5ibc brewhouse today. Hope you had fun, apparently lunch was the busiest on (our short) record.

Scotty


----------



## Hogan

Nirvana was excellent as was the Rocks bitter. The lamb roll was the best and most tender that I have tasted. Pretty blue but melts in the mouth.


----------



## grod5

I'm in town Sunday and Monday night and planning to visit Harts and Tap House. I can't wait. I'll be the one in the BN shirt, say hello if you're there.

daniel


----------



## ///

Bit more media whoring ... Daily Tele 

Jump onto the face book page whilst there ...


----------



## ///

Been ordering a plenty for Anzac Day ... and funnily enough a few kegs for the Secret Stash have also been ordered ... unbeknownst to some ... what may it be?? If you dont follow Doc or Harts on Twitter you may be left standing ... at the bar when the beer runs out ...


----------



## grod5

Scotty,

Thanks for taking the time to show me around and taking the time to have a chat on Sunday evening. Your place is a ripper and I'm sure to be back. The bar staff were helpful and informative. The porter hit the spot.

Even met a fellow AHBer from Adelaide (Aaron C) who was also good company.

I'll be back in the big smoke next month and will drop back in.

daniel


----------



## MCT

Will be there tomorrow, can't wait to check out the beers.
Any hints on what time and what the secret stash is? And what's the twitter link?

Good beer and two-up :beerbang:


----------



## ///

Heya

Well there good beer a plenty, have hired a mobile coolroom to stock the extra beer. Hints on 'The Stash' will be Friday morning, so check Harts Pub on twitter (one word if you cant see it).

MCT if you are in look out for us. I'll have the keg trolley strapped to me for most of the day. We do have a couple kegs of Diggers Salute that will be on early arvo, doubt it will last for long.

Scotty


----------



## MCT

Big day there yesterday, didn't see you there Scotty but not surprising in the chaos. Any beer left?
The two-up was epic.


----------



## ///

Sunday was nuts, smashed thru the Redoak, Paddys and Potters like no-ones business (apart from our Pale and Red Ale) ... did not even get to have a go at 2 Up!

Secret Stash is on this Friday with some tap changes maybe startig next week, but definately in the next 2 weeks.

Scotty


----------



## ///

Secret Stash kegs on now - Paddys Brewery Old Regret, 5.7 Dark Ale. Grrrr

Maybe theres another 2 kegs in the cool room of something else dark and mysterious. 

Also Longboard goes on Sun/Monday.

Scotty


----------



## ///

Bit of Beermentv action Beermentv


----------



## Jez

you might maybe want to make the secret stash announcements a little earlier? Old Regret, whilst a pleasant dark ale, wasn't exactly the mindblowing rush-down-there-early-from-work beer that I had hoped for. Apparently Platform in Brisbane had some Mikkeller recently *hint hint* 

or maybe something goddamn HOPPY!!!


----------



## ///

Jez said:


> you might maybe want to make the secret stash announcements a little earlier? Old Regret, whilst a pleasant dark ale, wasn't exactly the mindblowing rush-down-there-early-from-work beer that I had hoped for. Apparently Platform in Brisbane had some Mikkeller recently *hint hint*
> 
> or maybe something goddamn HOPPY!!!



G'day, yes I'll take the notice on the chin, getting use to new iphone - these things drain thier batteries in no time and I was far from a charger and Doc is still Stateside.

We dont expect or do the exclusive thingo's with beers, hence the beer may be around at other places. But I'll dodge the imported stuff, trying to support local guys over any imports.

Scotty


----------



## Jez

Sorry Scotty, I should've deleted my drunk rant - got a bit fired up about nothing. I really do appreciate what you're doing craftbeer-wise at Harts & with the secret stash concept and think it's a great idea. And supporting the local guy is great too.


----------



## ///

Must have been in too many chinese hops threads, did not think there was any offense at all there Jez. Was more than fair.

We looked at some of the beers like the Mikkelar for the fridges and the pricing was extreme (obviously enough - high alc + import). Would give the $18 a pint of hoegarden thread a bit of a run for its money ...

Scotty


----------



## Gulpa

Hey Scotty,

Any plans to put something special on tap for the AHB pub crawl?

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## ///

Well, I have more stashed items in the cool room, if you guys behave and leave us some glasses well .....


----------



## Peter Wadey

/// said:


> Secret Stash kegs on now - Paddys Brewery Old Regret, 5.7 Dark Ale. Grrrr
> 
> Maybe theres another 2 kegs in the cool room of something else dark and mysterious.
> 
> Also Longboard goes on Sun/Monday.
> 
> Scotty



Hello Scotty,

I got the impression from this post ( the 'Grrr') that this was not a choice you would have made.
Am I mistaken?
If you are not making the choices on these beers, who is?
From a marketing point of view (and this is coming from an Engineer, ha!) I would think that you would want at least to be _seen_ to be enthusiastic about what you're putting on, even in the cases where it might be offered at a generous price to gain exposure  

I commend your efforts (& Rich on that note - I take it he is behind the monthly drinks at the old British Lion....um sorry what do they call it now, something fancy..have not been out for a while) in trying to provide some 'spice' for the enthusiasts....even the ones that have been around for a while and don't need much encouragment.  

Was the plan to not announce the beers at all beforehand, but make them true surprises?
I don't have a mobile phone (old school) & prefer not to be some twit on Twitter....whatever that is.
Not working near the city any more would makes Friday's Secret Stash more of a gamble in that case.
Perhaps you could advertise on here on Thursday night???????

Hoping to drag myself in from the 'burbs sometime soon to check your wares.

Best wishes,
Pete Wadey

PS May I suggest adding some shots of the function rooms to the website for those interested in hiring


----------



## ///

Hi Pete

We do need to buy you that phone. We will announce on Twitter and Face book on the morning of, but can let you know earlier via this thread. The intent for Doc and I is to have a bit of fun and beer that whilst maybe not mindblowing to some, a bit different or harder to get or things like that.

And the function rooms info will go up, with a new digital camera we will be taking lots of shots of the rooms. The function stuff does not make that much sense at the moment and is being address. All the little operational things are rearing their heads and being dealt with one at a time.

Let us know if and when you are in Pete, would love to have a beer with you,

Scotty


----------



## bradsbrew

Peter Wadey said:


> (and this is coming from an Engineer, ha!)
> I don't have a mobile phone (old school) & prefer not to be some twit on Twitter....whatever that is.



How old are you! What type of engineer does not have a mobile phone in 2010. Get with the times :huh:


----------



## Duff

Was there Friday night and enjoyed a few of the beers. Had the Paddys Pils, Scotty's APA, Potters Kolsch, and tried the Old Regret, Porter and Stout.

Only regret was not trying Murrays Whale Ale given all the talk about it. Anyone want to send some north would be great  

Nice little pub, we all had a good time. Look forward to getting back.

Cheers.


----------



## ///

Cheers Duff, why cant anyone make it in on a Sunday when I am working (Hint Hint).

Bit more meadia whoring...

Scotty


----------



## ///

Le next secret stash beer is on the way ... its kinda nutty ...

Scotty


----------



## ///

White Rabbit now on ... rumour has it we will get a few kegs of their impending speciality - sweet!

Scotty


----------



## T.D.

Duff said:


> Was there Friday night and enjoyed a few of the beers. Had the Paddys Pils, Scotty's APA, Potters Kolsch, and tried the Old Regret, Porter and Stout.
> 
> Only regret was not trying Murrays Whale Ale given all the talk about it. Anyone want to send some north would be great
> 
> Nice little pub, we all had a good time. Look forward to getting back.
> 
> Cheers.



Was great to catch up mate. That Whale Ale is a cracker, When I get off my arse and head up north I'll pack a bottle!


----------



## Doc

I'm super excited about the beer we have lined up for Doc and Scotty's Secret Stash this coming Friday (14th May).
I'll be there to have a couple of pints before heading off to watch the Hurricanes put the Waratahs out of the misery in the rush to the business end of the Super14.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## ///

Really, you have to go home cos' you'll be crying after the Hurricanes loss ...


----------



## ///

Well seems Doc may be a bit unhappy this morning, but he has to be happy with the Stash beer, Chestnut Pils. Its delicate, and even without the Chestnuts would be an awesome Pils.

Scotty


----------



## ///

Rumour has it 2 kegs of Stone and Wood Stein Beer will be on Tap Friday arvo ... only pub in Sydney to get it and only 2 kegs!

Scotty


----------



## ///

White Rabbit White Ale is also now on tap ... wont last long if i have my way!

Hard decision for lunch, Harts Pub Lamb Roast with either WR White or S&W Stein ... obvious i could not choose ...


Scotty


----------



## ///

First time in Sydney for the True South beers. Pils on tap this arvo and it is stunning. Red Truck in the cool room will follow the Pils.

Sam Fuss the brewer is a great mate of mine, and being the first to put her beer on in Sydney is a real kick for me. Love Sam to Bits and I very much love the Pils!

Scotty


----------



## mkstalen

/// said:


> First time in Sydney for the True South beers. Pils on tap this arvo and it is stunning. Red Truck in the cool room will follow the Pils.
> 
> Sam Fuss the brewer is a great mate of mine, and being the first to put her beer on in Sydney is a real kick for me. Love Sam to Bits and I very much love the Pils!
> 
> Scotty



How long will it be on for?


----------



## ///

First time in Sydney for the True South beers. Pils on tap this arvo and it is stunning. Red Truck in the cool room will follow the Pils.

Sam Fuss the brewer is a great mate of mine, and being the first to put her beer on in Sydney is a real kick for me. Love Sam to Bits and I very much love the Pils!

Scotty


----------



## ///

stienberg said:


> How long will it be on for?



Until it runs out .... down to 2 kegs of the Pils aftera busy Friday ....


----------



## ///

Murrays Sassy Blonde and Hunter Bock are now on tap.

Its a real treat to be going thru both the Murrays and Hunter beer catalogue. Knowing the guys for years its is great for Sydney to discover how good their beers are, something we've know for years!

Scotty


----------



## ///

And now for Red Oak organic pale ale ...


----------



## ///

And a pallet of Mildura Brewery beer has arrived. Schwartz dark bier also in the cooler!


----------



## vykuza

/// said:


> And a pallet of Mildura Brewery beer has arrived. Schwartz dark bier also in the cooler!



Mmm good news, I'll be there this afternoon!


----------



## O'Henry

Got any Mildura Storm? Feel free to tap that this weekend while I'm over there! So close now!


----------



## BjornJ

Scotty,
thanks for having us on Monday for the BJCP session, appreciate the beer tasting  

Any chance of getting the Stone & Wood draught beer in again?

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## ///

Hi Mate

More than welcome, will look forward to the following sessions.

S&W Draught will be back on around the 18th of this month ... as far as I can remember.

Scotty


----------



## syd_03

/// said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> More than welcome, will look forward to the following sessions.
> 
> S&W Draught will be back on around the 18th of this month ... as far as I can remember.
> 
> Scotty


Still haven't seen your update on here regarding the 4th July on Sunday. Or are the details only on facebook or twitter?

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## ///

Twitter and FB is the place to go for 4th of July info ... all happening tomorrow ...


----------



## ///

Just a small gathering at the pub today, single largest day of trade in our short but sweet history - kegs flying out of the cool room, it has been crazy. So, Brothers Ink 'Gold Digger' on tap (and it is a ball tearer) and Mildura Storm Ale. There was some blueberry beer ... that did not last too long and a whole truck load of other stuff since departed.

Little Creatures Brown ale in Keg room and Dark night is also on .... high carumba!


----------



## O'Henry

Man, the Dark Knight was so good. As was the Gold Digger. Great to see the business cracking. Took us nearly half an hour just to get a seat!


----------



## ///

Otway Prickly Moses is on tap ...


----------



## ///

Paddys Pils back on (sweet), Mildura Mallee Bull and the remnants of hand pulled Rocks Red Ale. Doc and his crew nearly did not leave any for the other customers!

Scotty


----------



## dogs01

Hope there is some Red Ale left for when a small group of us from Newy get there on Sunday around 11.30. Looking forward to the day.


----------



## ///

Good to have you in mate and good we had some red ale left. Enjoy Rogue you lucky buggar!


----------



## jwsparkes

Thanks Scotty,

We had a great few hours. Beer was awesome 1809 and Red Ale (thru the beer engine) my favourites. The lunch was really good as well. Hope to come back one day and do it all again.

Cheers, James.


----------



## Jase

Was the beer engine on the bar downstairs?

I was there on Saturday arvo, and didn't see it on the bar upstairs, so I thought it was out and I'd missed out!!!!! I couldn't go downsatirs as I had the kids sitting at tables outside!!!!!

I so wanted to try a beer poured from a beer engine (I'm already hinted that a beer engine would be an awesome Christmas/birthday present)!!!!

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## dogs01

ManyThanks Scotty, 
What a great day, Brilliant Venue, Brilliant Beer and Food, Brilliant Company. What more could you ask for. Loved the beer engine. Please pass on our thanks to the staff as well. And yes I will enjoy all that Rogue Ales. I will think of you (HaHaHa).
We will be back with more people.
Dogs


----------



## ///

Jase

Yep, she was down stairs! Always the next time, something tells me it might be a Secret Squirrel ???

Hunter ESB on, White Rabbit Dark and Murrays Nirvana back on. 5ibc Dapto and 4 Pines Kolsch ready and waiting. So is our new beer, The Gov'ner.

Scotty


----------



## ///

New Rocks Gov'ner on tap at @Hartspub. Sean the lucky first Harts member to get his free pint.

Scotty


----------



## ///

Hunter IPA on tap ... woohoo!


----------



## ///

Black Giraffe from Burleigh Brewing in bottles - it is awesome!

Also rumour has it of a Double Agent Secret Squirrel Going on handpull this Thursday at 4pm!

Scotty


----------



## gibbocore

can confirm the Hunter IPA is awesome!!


----------



## dpadden

/// said:


> New Rocks Gov'ner on tap at @Hartspub. Sean the lucky first Harts member to get his free pint.
> 
> Scotty



From memory I think I came in at no. 2 or 3 Scotty - Great beer mate and will be back for another :icon_cheers:


----------



## BjornJ

Scotty,
a couple of us from the BJCP course are coming by tomorrow afternoon to try the choc hazelnut porter, looking forward to it  

I remember reading of it last year but never got to try it, so glad it's still available.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Doc

/// said:


> Black Giraffe from Burleigh Brewing in bottles - it is awesome!
> 
> Also rumour has it of a Double Agent Secret Squirrel Going on handpull this Thursday at 4pm!
> 
> Scotty



oooh oooh oooh. I'll be in for some of that 




Doc


----------



## ///

Hope the White Rabbit White is on tap by now ...!!!


----------



## ///

Sorry been a bit slack on this one ....

Otway Red Ale
LC Stout (frigging good too)
Hunter Wit
WR Dark
True South Brown Ale

Plus our new Gov'ners Ale just to name a few ...

Could be some Murrays Grand Cru, Cranky Pants IPA and Otway Saison going on tap real soon!

Scotty


----------



## ///

Hopefully theres some left for us!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=499...682.21670930872


----------



## ///

A heap of new stuff at the moment;

* Murrays Punch and Judy
* Lord Nelson 3 Sheets
* Badlands Pale
* Brothers Ink Gold Digger
* True South Summer Ale

And quite a bit in the cellar as well!

Scotty


----------



## mkstalen

I recommend the Punch & Judy (great especially considering it's a midstrength) and the True South Summer Ale. Both very tasty beers.


----------



## ///

The Beer Diva 'Diva Saison' and Passys Fat Arse Bastard is a pouring, with a chunk more in the cellar and coming, inc. Stone and WOod Kellerbier!

Scotty


----------



## cwbrown07

Got lunch organised there tomorrow - can't wait!


----------



## ///

Gotta say the Fat Bastard is a great beer too ... thanks Gerard for letting us have some.

S&W Keller in the Cellar (made a rhyme ...  ) ... cant wait for that

Scotty


----------



## Fatgodzilla

/// said:


> Oooh, I have forgotten about this one!
> 
> Anyways, seems lots of free stuff ontap at Harts 1 Year Birthday
> 
> Birthday Bash @Hartspub
> 
> Scotty




Can't be there - in Quambatook this weekend - so I hope it's a big one Scotty.


----------



## aaronpetersen

I'm going to be In Sydney on Wed and Thurs night this week and thought I'd pop in to Harts for a drink or two. Can anyone tell me what they have on tap at the moment?


----------



## ///

Been a long time since an update, some bloody great beers have come and gone, but some exciting ones are coming thru.

Pinchgut Pils will be on as I type, muchly excited to support Gerard Meares in his new venture. Cant wait to get stuck into a few pints on Sunday when I'm in the pub.

Tim Thomas, my long time mate from Hopdog Beer Work, is mashing in his virgin brew today. Really excited about being able to support Tim in his new venture. As the mad hop dog (hence the name) Tim is, I'll be doing some Rocks Specialty batches out of his plant in coming weeks. There will be lots of malt, hops and loud metal as all good brewing things should be.

As soon as the Two Birds Brewing beer is made and kegged we'll also have this on tap. Again, really happy to support Jayne and Danielles new venture, and I reckon our customers will be more than enthusiastic in thier support.

Something Feral is also happening next weeek, some holgate, schwartz, stone and wood and others I'm forgetting right now ...

Scotty


----------



## Silo Ted

/// said:


> Pinchgut Pils will be on as I type, muchly excited to support Gerard Meares in his new venture.



gday Scott, can you tell us any more on what GM is up to on the brewing front? It was sad to find out that he parted company with Paddy's, but it will be great to see some beers from him somewhere down the track. Hopefully even in bottles ! I am a bit obsessed with the Choc Porter he has been pumping out over the last year or two. Bloody lovely. Some of his recent Pales were also outstanding.


----------



## Bribie G

What's Hart's address? I'll be in the area 4-8 August. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Silo Ted

Aim for the Shangrila Hotel, its sort of behind that, Wynyard side. Or, just head from Wynyard down towards Jacksons, turn left before that, and up the hill. 

Or, much less confusingly, look up the address on google maps :lol: 

You should make a point to go to the Redoak Cafe while your in Sydney as well. Their tap beers are lovely.


----------



## MattC

Bribie G said:


> What's Hart's address? I'll be in the area 4-8 August. :icon_drunk:



Official address is 176 Cumberland St Rocks Sydney (kinda on the corner of Essex and Gloucester Streets)

Went there last Sat between a mates wedding ceremony and reception for a few hours. From memory (and its quite hazy) the Schwartz porter was my pick of the bunch from the tasting paddle I had!!

Cheers


----------



## Keith_N

Silo Ted said:


> gday Scott, can you tell us any more on what GM is up to on the brewing front? It was sad to find out that he parted company with Paddy's,



Did he really finish up? Not a bad gig there, you wouldn't describe him as "over-worked"!

Go the Swannies!

KN


----------



## Bribie G

I'm multitasking on this trip and main daytime activity will be photographing terraces - I'll be picking up some new shots around Miller's Point and the Rocks, with Harts just around the corner from the Susannah Place terrace houses Museum I do note, plus excellent lunch menu at Harts. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

Bribie G said:


> I'm multitasking on this trip and main daytime activity will be photographing terraces - I'll be picking up some new shots around Miller's Point and the Rocks, with Harts just around the corner from the Susannah Place terrace houses Museum I do note, plus excellent lunch menu at Harts. :icon_cheers:



Eat the poppers Bribie :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jim_Levet

Silo Ted said:


> gday Scott, can you tell us any more on what GM is up to on the brewing front? It was sad to find out that he parted company with Paddy's, but it will be great to see some beers from him somewhere down the track. Hopefully even in bottles ! I am a bit obsessed with the Choc Porter he has been pumping out over the last year or two. Bloody lovely. Some of his recent Pales were also outstanding.





Can't wait to get stuck into the Black Pilz!


http://pinchgutbrewing.com.au/#

Have fun

Jimbo


----------



## redbeard

Scotty - got anything hoppy for tmw ? ;-)


----------



## ///

redbeard said:


> Scotty - got anything hoppy for tmw ? ;-)



Only some stuff called Hop Hog ... Dunno if any good ... Only got a keg of it ...


----------



## BjornJ

Hi Scotty,
BribieG should be on his way in the next hour or two.

White 1 inch hair, green AHB polo shirt and camo cargo pants.

Couple of us had a beer at Lord Nelson today for lunch and BribieG was supposed to be coming down your way a little later.

Bjorn


----------



## WSC

4 Degrees pale ale is now on tap at Harts.

Only 2 kegs.


----------



## Silo Ted

I really want to try Gerard Meare's new brews. His site doesnt mention it being sold at Harts, but are you planning to get a few kegs in ? And he REALLY needs to start brewing his chocolate porter again !


----------



## winkle

WSC said:


> 4 Degrees pale ale is now on tap at Harts.
> 
> Only 2 kegs.



Really? Well done :icon_cheers:


----------



## WSC

winkle said:


> Really? Well done :icon_cheers:



Cheers, Nick one of the owners brought up some kegs for Bitter Suite and he took 2 of mine and 2 of Ross's Hibiscus ale back, not sure when the Hibiscus Ale will be on.


----------



## ///

Ross's beer will be on next, around the weekend or early next week

Did not get a chance to sample yesterday, hopefully some left when am
in on sunday


----------



## sponge

It may be a while away, but im taking the mrs on a cruise for an xmas present on the 28th of jan which departs somewhere near the rocks

I may or may not have to make a cheeky appearance before and after since im assuming the cruise will be mainly serving swill...



...more than happy to be proven wrong though :beerbang: 


either way, im looking forward to sampling a few pints of something delicious



Sponge


----------



## .DJ.

make sure you try the spicy chicken wings...


----------



## sponge

Note taken. Always keen on anything spicy with something nicely hopped.

Spicy chicken wings and hop hog (or something similar if its gone by then.... which im assuming it will be) for lunch?


Dont mind if i do....


Sponge


----------



## .DJ.

then you go to the toilet and see this sign...


----------



## tiprya

The jalapeno poppers are also very hot and very delicious.


----------



## ///

Brother Spongie, let me know when your coming in. The hot sauce also has jalepenos added in ... Sure catches up with yoi ...


----------



## jacknohe

What else you got on tap today? I'm heading out tonight for some xmas drinks with the lads. Planning on taking them to Hart Pub to keep them (and especially me) away from the swill. :lol:


----------



## tiprya

jacknohe said:


> What else you got on tap today? I'm heading out tonight for some xmas drinks with the lads. Planning on taking them to Hart Pub to keep them (and especially me) away from the swill. :lol:



It would be awesome if you had what beers were currently on tap on your website (like the taphouse does).

Seeing a good new beer is on tap is all the convincing I need to head to the pub after work. :icon_cheers:


----------



## ///

We tried to keep the website and the like with new beer on and sometimes we change 6 or 7 times a week. At the moment we have our beers, Aust brewery Galaxy Ale, 4 pines, murrays, Schwartz brewery, stone and wood, a bit of white rabbit, Ross's beer will follow the white rabbit ... I've forgotten something

Thunder Road will be on in the new year, 2 Birds again, more hunter beer co, hoping for black duck and can't wait
for Young Henry's to come along ...


----------



## jacknohe

/// said:


> We tried to keep the website and the like with new beer on and sometimes we change 6 or 7 times a week. At the moment we have our beers, Aust brewery Galaxy Ale, 4 pines, murrays, Schwartz brewery, stone and wood, a bit of white rabbit, Ross's beer will follow the white rabbit ... I've forgotten something
> 
> Thunder Road will be on in the new year, 2 Birds again, more hunter beer co, hoping for black duck and can't wait
> for Young Henry's to come along ...



Sounds good! Looking forward to it. I'm rallying the troops as we speak.


----------



## sponge

/// said:


> Brother Spongie, let me know when your coming in. The hot sauce also has jalepenos added in ... Sure catches up with yoi ...



Hey Scotty,

Ill be up there on the 27th and 28th of january and staying at the citigate near central, but will be going on a cruise on Saturday the 28th leaving campbells cove at circular quay - which by my calculations (re: google maps) - is only about 500m from harts.

So im thinking ill be there either for mid afternoon, or after the cruise around 8, but the mrs may be keen to head elsewhere after the cruise so im thinking that ill definitely try and head there in the afternoon for a few pre-cruise brews and some ring-stingin' jalepenos. cant think of a better combo

Let me know if youll be in at all and ill make sure its part of the old itinerary


Sponge


----------



## Jim_Levet

Silo Ted said:


> I really want to try Gerard Meare's new brews. His site doesnt mention it being sold at Harts, but are you planning to get a few kegs in ? And he REALLY needs to start brewing his chocolate porter again !




We had the BLK PLZ at the Taphouse a few Saturdays back. Served in a handle it is way too drinkable. Also on tap down the road at the Royal Albert they have Redoak Bitter & Redoak cider on tap too. The new pommie GF & her homesick brother got stuck into the cider in a big way

Jimbo


----------



## sponge

Any hints as to what will be on tap next weekend Scotty?

Anything Aus day related?



Sponge


----------



## ///

Our Seasonal is on tap. A small beer, 6.8% alc and 70 Bu's. An IPA of sorts.

Also a nice smoked offering from the Aussie Brewery and Bright kegs arrived yesterday.

Scotty


----------



## sponge

Tried the Schwartz PA, Smoked IPA, Galaxy IPA, Hefe and the other APA (forgot the name of it, but it was the first one...) when I was up there on the weekend

That smoked IPA is de-friggin-licious. Real nice lingering smokeyness after the initial malty mouthful and a nice (but not overly) hoppy hit. The mrs thoroughly enjoyed it as well which I was surprised by (she loved the quotes around the walls btw)

Similarly, I really enjoyed the schwartz pale ale. Could drink a whole lot of that bad boy if given the opportunity...

As we were having dinner soon after, we got the cajun crocodile for a bit of a nibble to keep us tied over til then and boy was that nice. Didn't get to try the buffalo wings unfortunately but was more than happy with the choice of croc.


Great setup there Scotty and will definitely have to make the trip back up at some stage



Sponge


----------



## mosto

Hi Scotty,

Never been to Hart's before but plan on checking it out after the cricket on Sun night. What can we expect to see on tap?

Cheers
mosto


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing

Harte is a fantastic little setup, aside from the beers, the little mushrooms that they served as tapas were awesome. 
They bring them out still sizzling in the saucepan.


----------



## ///

Yes, am horrible for updating this, but i do have an excuse. Too much beer to make to be in the Pub anymore.

Anyways, we have handpumps being installed this week. 2 upstairs and down (same beers). Looking forward to it!

Scotty


----------



## goldstar

/// said:


> Yes, am horrible for updating this, but i do have an excuse. Too much beer to make to be in the Pub anymore.
> 
> Anyways, we have handpumps being installed this week. 2 upstairs and down (same beers). Looking forward to it!
> 
> Scotty



Great news Scotty! Do you think they'll be ready for testing at the weekend? Research purposes of course!


----------



## mje1980

Bloody hell scotty, I need to get there!!!!!. Im guessing the engine beers will be uk styles?, even more incentive!


----------



## mje1980

Is there a hotel in walking/stumbling distance??, if so tell me!!


----------



## ///

Ahh might be just in time for the weekend. Need to be working by the 23rd. 

Mark, travelodge on York st ...

Scotty


----------



## sah

mje1980 said:


> Is there a hotel in walking/stumbling distance??, if so tell me!!



I stayed at the four seasons a couple of weekends back. Very handy to Harts indeed.


----------



## sponge

There's plenty of park benches around the area, Mark. 

But on a more serious note, I'll definitely have to make another appearance up there soon Scotty, since last visit was thoroughly enjoyable - and the mrs loved it too which is even better.

And that was without the hand pumps... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Mobbee007

IBU pub crawl?


----------



## sponge

Can be the next RAF....


----------



## felon

That's great news. Everytime I go into the city I make sure I go to Harts. It's a shame I only make it in about 4 times a year. Really looking forward to trying hand pulled beer.


----------



## nate2g

I'll be in town Thurs-Sun if anyone is about for a beer. I hope the handpumps are in action come this weekend


----------



## ///

We actually have some Rocks beers in the 4 Seasons and will have more in coming times, so no need to go anywhere next time, and the hill up to harts sucks balls.

Handpumps up and working, had a members night tonight with 2 kegs drained in 90 mins ... A few mechanical things to fix but they are bolted to the walls so theres no escaping them. The beers will move around, will always be a rocks beer and some of the stuff from Young Henrys, Aussie Brewery, Hunter Beer Co to list a few.

Anyways, upwards and onwards.

Scotty


----------



## tiprya

Sounds awesome. I love handpumped beer.

Have you got the kegs chilled and how are they carbonated?


----------



## felon

Well done Scotty. I am looking forward to popping in more. Keep up the good cause. :beer:


----------



## ///

tiprya said:


> Sounds awesome. I love handpumped beer.
> 
> Have you got the kegs chilled and how are they carbonated?



We are cheating, its not cask conditioned. We have just over a volume of CO2 left at the end of ferment, we transfer off and into a standard keg. We cannot use firkins from an excise, handling and the cool rooms in Oz being too cold (2c). Beer is coming out at 7C, and the CO2 is for the most part natural, so an Aussie adaptation ...

Scotty


----------



## tiprya

Regardless, sounds freaking delicious, 7 degree beer at 1 volume, with that handpump churn... :icon_drool2: 

I'll be there next week.

Thanks for the explanation!


----------

